# TORONTO: 1 additional players needed



## OracleOfTime (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,
Our group is looking for an additional player  a D&D 3.5 game, which takes place on Wednesday evening at King & Bathurst.
The first session of our new campaign is begining on November 1st.

Please contact me for more details


----------



## Palladion (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Oracle, welcome to EN.  Could you provide details about the game, specifically where you are located, day and time, and frequency?  I can ask around with the gamers at Gryphon Games if you can provide more information.  Or join us tomorrow evening at open gaming and scope out some of the gamers yourself.

Let me know.

(I tried to private message you, but it says you are not accepting messages.)


----------

